# daily track car?



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Would you guys say that a 2003 350z 6 speed is a good daily track car? i mean things DO get expensive and worn down over time? how bad is it exactly?

how often (as previous driving states) would one need ot do brakes in this? tranny flushes?

coolant flushes? 

rear diff fush?

intake/ throttle body cleaning?

suspension?

do these cars like to eat tires or does it hook up pretty well?

just general maintenance things that would have to be done more often (as i assume) if it is daily beaten upon like a small child in woods.

i guess i don't know how to describe what i am trying to say otherwise.

and as much as i hate hondas (bad personal experiences) i AM comparing this to the s2000 i can pick one up for 16k (a 2000 yr) rather than 19k and they are ALMOST as quick. albeight they are not as pretty. i have not driven a 2000 yet but the 350z my bussy let me drove was fing amazing. 

i don't know what handles better either i can't seem to find a stock slalom run for the cars on the net- maybe i am just not looking hard enough though- cause its got to be there.

well anyway any info you can provide would be helpfull- and i do apologize for my long winded post.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

it seems the s2000 handles better BUT the 350z brakes faster is quicker and faster less to rev duh.

so what is going to belive it or not for this question is odd comapring newer cars to mod.

going to be better for the buck? btw i live in cold climates- and never have owned a vert- so seals is all i am going to say. how long to they last eh?

ergda.


----------

